# shocked at the cost!



## ontheup (Mar 4, 2012)

i just heard back from the Legal aid board and yes i am entitled to Legal aid for my divorce but i have to contribute £2.5k towards it. i was gobsmacked! i work part time and have a low income under £8k but i get benefits which they take into account so hence the figure, How come he destroys our marriage but i am paying for it AARgh so cross.

just wondered why it costs so much to get divorced. I never knew it would be so much but then i never thought i would need to become divorced


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

1. Lawyer Fees
2. Filing Fees


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Government of the lawyer, by the lawyer, for the lawyer


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

ontheup said:


> just wondered why it costs so much to get divorced.


Because it's worth it 

Little divorce humor for you.

As they say, "You haven't lived til you've been through a divorce."

Word.
Up.


----------

